# 6950 VS 560Ti- EPIC BATTLE



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

RULES
1. Talk by figures
2. This Thread is for SETTLING the issue so BENCHMARKS, SHEER PERFORMANCE
AND PERFORMANCE/INR will speak
3. Indulge in fanboyism as much as you can in the end it will be worthless for your pocket
4. The Article Tom's Graphics Card Guide: 32 Mid-Range Cards Benchmarked : Picking The Right Graphics Card IS very much baised, and should not at all be considered, Even the senior most members will agree. Reason simply being overclocked 560Ti's are being compared to stock 6950

Be loyal to your pocket and not the brand

Let the Battle Begin!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 31, 2011)

One More Thread Have To Be Closed.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

Not at all, This is fight club, the place for controversial topics.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 31, 2011)

GTX-560Ti VS HD6950 -- 1GB versions
GeForce GTX 560 Ti vs Radeon HD 6950 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

GTX-560 VS HD6950 -- 1GB versions
GeForce GTX 560 vs Radeon HD 6950 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

Both are equally good, being a AMD GPU lover i am with GTX-560Ti in this case.


----------



## Omi (Jul 31, 2011)

what about the OC, many people have flashed the 6950 with the 6970 bios
giving them a hot running pseudo 6970. Now 6970 is better than the 560Ti
Hence you conclude. And I agree 560Ti runs cooler and if not for the unnecessary extra price I will go for the 560ti but its the high price of Ti and flashing of the 6950 that pulls me to amd


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2011)

HD 6950 2GB > GTX 560 Ti/HD 6950 1GB.

At load, reference cards of all three of them have temps around 80. Non-reference story always differs.

/thread.


----------

